# NDT courses in YEMEN



## نبيل الديلمي (13 مارس 2011)

Is there any one knowes any institute or collage teaches ndt courses or any subjects relating to inspection department?:11:


----------



## virtualknight (20 سبتمبر 2011)

of course TWI training center is the best in this field......check the internet to get more information about them


----------



## waled.suliman (26 سبتمبر 2011)

×××××××××××××××××××××××××

_______________________________________________
برجاء عدم وضع إعلانات في المشاركات

مع كامل إحترامي وتقديري

الإدارة


----------



## طاهر وهبي (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
ممكن الإتصال بالهيئة العربية للطاقة الذرية والسؤال فعندهم ما تريد


----------

